# Team Roping - What the heck happened?



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

At least I have the nod down pat... lol


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

I would say maybe you were just haveing an off day? For example I use to have them when I was a truck driver there were days I could back into the tightest smallest most crooked places then there were those days that I could not back into a wide open space.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

It sort of looked like your loop got caught up when you threw it. But also could have just been a bad day, kinda like one day my gelding will have his rate down ace on the barrels and others he all of a sudden forgot what his ques mean and blows by them


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yup I just think it was an off day. You win some, you lose some! Nobody can be a perfect roper all the time


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I actually find the slower ones more difficult.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you always lean so far forward when you throw your loop? 

It's hard to see exactly what might have happened because the video gets ahead of you for a moment or two just before you throw your loop. Like others said, sometimes you just have an off day, especially if you've been fairly consistent about catching until that day.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with Spastic Dove, the slower ones are harder to catch. For me I always run up over the top of them and drop my elbow and forget to follow through. I seem to rope tougher with tougher cattle!

The video didn't play well on my computer and was hard to see, but one suggestion, when you pull your slack when your heading pull down like your going to slap your thigh. It looked as though you pulled your slack upwards like your heeling, you will pull your loop off. But again it was hard to see the video, if I'm out of line I'm sorry. Roping is probably the most frustrating, rewarding hobby/work ever!!! I feel for ya!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I agree with Spastic Dove, the slower ones are harder to catch. For me I always run up over the top of them and drop my elbow and forget to follow through. I seem to rope tougher with tougher cattle!
> 
> The video didn't play well on my computer and was hard to see, but one suggestion, when you pull your slack when your heading pull down like your going to slap your thigh. It looked as though you pulled your slack upwards like your heeling, you will pull your loop off. But again it was hard to see the video, if I'm out of line I'm sorry. Roping is probably the most frustrating, rewarding hobby/work ever!!! I feel for ya!


I was trying to fish the loop over the steers nose... I was trying to slide rope to make my loop bigger at that point.

I pull my slack right to my pocket, sometimes to the cantle of the saddle, I have bruises on my knuckes sometimes!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

QHriderKE said:


> I was trying to fish the loop over the steers nose... I was trying to slide rope to make my loop bigger at that point.
> 
> I pull my slack right to my pocket, sometimes to the cantle of the saddle, I have bruises on my knuckes sometimes!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

QHriderKE said:


> I was trying to fish the loop over the steers nose... I was trying to slide rope to make my loop bigger at that point.
> 
> I pull my slack right to my pocket, sometimes to the cantle of the saddle, I have bruises on my knuckes sometimes!



Oh sorry, nothing worse than getting told what to do when you already know! LOL It was hard to tell on the video with my computer 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## highlonesome (Nov 3, 2011)

Did you drop your elbow a bit the last few swings?video was quick and never watched ya rope,but I do it myself now and again.


----------

